# Snapper Big Six Repair



## brianbuchanan11 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a snapper Big Six mower with a B&S engine when I start it, it will turn over a couple of times and die out. Not sure if it should but there doesn't seem to be anything that makes the throttle body close when the engine speed is turned all the way down. I can get the mower to start if I manually hold the throttle body closed then open it up as I give it more throttle. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome.Could you post the model number off the engine shroud?Are you talking about the choke plate near the intake side of the carb not functioning correctly?


----------



## brianbuchanan11 (Feb 23, 2011)

model number for the engine is 12H802-2667-E1


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Look at your throttle linkages and springs. I think that unit has an air vane under the recoil. Make sure nothing is obstructing the movement such as grass clippings or mouse nest. Sounds like something is stopping it from moving.


----------

